# Wrenna playing with new toys



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

I did little online bird shopping, and think at least one 'tiel likes them:

Trying out the new budgie toy:










Convincing Wren to try out the mini Atom:










Guess we like it!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, it looks to me like those toys have passed the tiel test. LOL!!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

He is gorgeous  Great pics, and I have always wanted an orbit for my guys, you are lucky you have one!

I see you are also in Ontario, where abouts? I am in Guelph 

Kirby


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Lovely pictures, he looks adorable playing with his toys  Kirby there is quite a few of us on here now from Ontario


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What a good boy playing with the new toys!  I hate buying new toys only to have the tiels turn their beaks up at them.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

ohhh, looks like someone ordered from birdy boredom busters? looks like he's having such fun.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

There great toys im doing some tiel toy shopping this week and im also gonna let the kids have a go at making one of Beas toys for them as well.

Is it me or does everyone buy the toys they would like to play with themselfs and just keep there fingers crossed that they will like them lol (i get carried away with the ooohhhh new shiny colourfull stuff :blink:and dont stop to think would they like it)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think we all have that problem sometimes  Spike has that same lucky duck toy


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

That lucky duck toy is really popular, Brin (my budgie) has pretty much destroyed it, so I'm going to reorder the mini much balls to replace them. I did indeed order from Birdy Boredom Busters, her toys are really great and I plan on ordering more stuff, I find that the birds adore all of them. The atom is cool but a little too small or ‘tiels I think.

Hi Kirby, I'm near the Niagara Region, not far from Hamilton. Guelph eh? I was thinking about applying to a couple programs at the University in a couple years. Are you familiar with the school?

Hey Bonehead, I get what I hope the birds will like, but they do take a few days to observe them. Sometimes they don't like where I put them, so it works better if they get moved around the cage, or passed back and forth to different birds. Monkey see monkey do!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh interesting! Thats cool!

Yup I am, I almost applied for it this year, however I liked Fanshawe College's program better (for Landscape Design) so applied there instead, and got accepted  I will be going there in Septembe runtil April 2011! 
Guelph is a great school though, what career are/were you looking into?

Kirby


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Either the Master's of Landscape Architecture or the horticulture program since I've been working in the horticulture field for 12 or 13 years already, but the business I worked for is no more, and a person should stick with what they know. 

My sister is a landscape designer on the side, I wish you luck with it, landscaping can be challenging by times. A person can really look forward to winter. lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ann said:


> I'm near the Niagara Region, not far from Hamilton.


Your not far from me


----------

